# Who said guys can't wear heels? | Self-portrait



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 16, 2010)

I knew there was something I didn't like about Canon shooters, this has confirmed my suspicions about the limp wrist needed to hold these cameras properly and also why the girls prefer them. H


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 16, 2010)

cute shoes


----------



## MissCream (Sep 16, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> I knew there was something I didn't like about Canon shooters, this has confirmed my suspicions about the limp wrist needed to hold these cameras properly and also why the girls prefer them. H



I could be taking this wrong but that seems like a really rude comment!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 16, 2010)

"Who says guys can't wear heels?"

.... that would be pretty much everyone.


----------



## vtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Its one thing to wear them, another to look good in them. I think you pulled it off, not sure if thats what you wanted. Now I'll go burn the images out of my eyes.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats one ugly chick.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the shoes. Love the skinny jeans. Not sure that was the best shirt, though.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 16, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Boomn4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > "Who says guys can't wear heels?"
> ...


 
Dosen't bother me what you wear... Hell, I'll prance around in a pair of heels, no shame there... I just didn't know men in heels was a new trend.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 16, 2010)

I see Sephora in the background!


----------



## ghache (Sep 16, 2010)

OREALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2010)

We're not in Kansas anymore Toto.  Not that there's anything wrong with it.

My brother is bent as a butcher's hook, so this doesn't even raise an eyebrow for me.

Good on ya for being you.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 16, 2010)

do you man...do you.

tripod in a better setting, and youve got a dynamic self port! :thumbup:

disregard the bigotry thats here and will likely continue.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 16, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Flash Harry said:
> 
> 
> > I knew there was something I didn't like about Canon shooters, this has confirmed my suspicions about the limp wrist needed to hold these cameras properly and also why the girls prefer them. H
> ...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 16, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> I see Sephora in the background!


Good eye! LOL Love Sephoras!:lmao:


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## peanut170 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wish i coulda been in the store to see this happen in real life.:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn, lookin good....... Next time show more leg!!


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 16, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 16, 2010)

I HATE you, because your rockin those skinny jeans and heels way better than I ever could. Bioch. 

Kudos for this shot. Luvin in, just a tad jealous. :hug::


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 16, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Gross.


 
care to elaborate?


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 16, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Gross.
> ...


Sure. A guy wearing heels is gross.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 16, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE you, because your rockin those skinny jeans and heels way better than I ever could. Bioch.
> ...


I'm just giving my opinion on the matter.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 16, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> "Who says guys can't wear heels?"
> 
> .... that would be pretty much everyone.


 
I think you learned otherwise today.





kundalini said:


> We're not in Kansas anymore Toto. Not that there's anything wrong with it.
> 
> My brother is bent as a butcher's hook, so this doesn't even raise an eyebrow for me.
> 
> Good on ya for being you.


 

Yea...we are definitely in the "New World"


----------



## ghache (Sep 16, 2010)

Usually, Shoes store have 2 section.
The women section and the man section. you went to the wrong section.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 16, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE you, because your rockin those skinny jeans and heels way better than I ever could. Bioch.
> ...


 
no i hear ya.
just baffled by ignorance.


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 16, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> I knew there was something I didn't like about Canon shooters, this has confirmed my suspicions about the limp wrist needed to hold these cameras properly and also why the girls prefer them. H



:thumbup:


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 16, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> loveDSLR said:
> 
> 
> > mwcfarms said:
> ...



If you are going to post something provocative, be prepared for people to dislike it. I don't think he is terrible for saying gross. I went more for the harmless joke, but frankly I find it gross too. Nothing wrong with that. Not everyone is into waving a rainbow flag and yelling " you go girlfriend " at the site of a crossdresser. But thats ok if the OP is. Thats the great thing about this country and this forum :mrgreen:

A more apt title for this thread might have been " if you dont want an erection for atleast a week, read this.":lmao:

Cmon....I'm just kidding....dont go getting the panties in a bunch.....I bet they match the heels though dont they? "Ssssinner"( thats a tommy boy quote...so noone misses the joke)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 16, 2010)

guess i was just feeling overly sensitive, since the comments were more about the lifestyle than the photography. comments about limp wrist and ****...to me thats less of a joke and more of a bashing...
and im a straight dude from NH lol.

im over it. :thumbup:

everyone does get an opinion and that is a wonderful thing indeed.

tommy boy ftw.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > loveDSLR said:
> ...



Well, I never got offended in the first place. Not even with your "That's one ugly chick. " comment cuz I took it as a joke. About the only thing that bothered me in this thread was the first comment that Flash_Harry posted as it made no sense at all. Clearly I had to limp my wrist to show my entire body without moving far back.



SrBiscuit said:


> guess i was just feeling overly sensitive, since the comments were more about the lifestyle than the photography. comments about limp wrist and ****...to me thats less of a joke and more of a bashing...
> and im a straight dude from NH lol.
> 
> im over it. :thumbup:
> ...



I wasn't going for shock value, guys! Just thought it was a creative take on a cliché-type self-portrait.

Anyway, I appreciated the comments!


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 16, 2010)

ghache said:


> Usually, Shoes store have 2 section.
> The women section and the man section. you went to the wrong section.


 
Kid's section?



OP:
Do what makes you happy. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise...:thumbup:


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha, I know. I didn't say you got offended. I am glad that my jokes came across as such. Sometimes things get lost in translation on here. I wouldn't pay any mind to Harry. I am sure he meant it as a joke, and if he didn't, as a Canon user, I am not really offended.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## DerekSalem (Sep 16, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> "Who says guys can't wear heels?"
> 
> .... that would be pretty much everyone.




^^^


----------



## Kansasdude (Sep 16, 2010)

If you were trying to be cute, couldn't you have found a cuter pair of shoes?  Those look fugly to me.  On anyone.


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 16, 2010)

x


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 17, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> To you they're fugly, to me they're cute. Looks like us gurlz have different taste in shoes...


+1


----------



## peanut170 (Sep 17, 2010)

Kansasdude said:


> If you were trying to be cute, couldn't you have found a cuter pair of shoes? Those look fugly to me. On anyone.


 
 Cause by your avatar pic it looks like you have great sense of style.


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 17, 2010)

peanut170 said:


> Kansasdude said:
> 
> 
> > If you were trying to be cute, couldn't you have found a cuter pair of shoes? Those look fugly to me. On anyone.
> ...



that's a low blow.


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Well its lucky for some of you guys that the OP has a sense of humour or some comments here would earn infractions. 
Carry on... but i don't want to see any more insults, if you don't like this idea DON'T post in this thread and move along.

I think they look good on you fwiw


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 17, 2010)

It was a joke, on canon shooters not gays or CD's, I just thought I'd wind the canon mob up, however without a frock they just don't match, its time you went shopping. H


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally, I don't see why it should be seen as cross-dressing.
at first I was like "uh wtf :S"
but women have worn mens clothing (jeans and t-shirts and now boxers and sneakers.)
Therefore, why can't a straight man wear clothing designed primarily for women?

not that I do or anything...

anyways...

I like the picture, The black and white gives it a really nice vintage style, I like the picture overall, seems like the sort you would find in a fashion shop / in a beauty salon it is all about the shoes, and I think the fact it is a male ~(which is not that common.) it does draw attention to them more so than a glamour model wearing them.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> To you they're fugly, to me they're cute. Looks like us gurlz have different taste in shoes...


 
He dosen't know what he's talking about... my wife has a few pairs just like those, and those shoes happen to be my favorite outfit she has.  

(....and when I say 'those shoes', I mean 'those shoes and nothing else'. )


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> Therefore, why can't a straight man wear clothing designed primarily for women?


 
Its not that they can't.... its that the shouldn't. There are obviously two completely differt schools here, liberal and conservative.... Personal liberty and conserving traditional values. There is no need to get into an argument over it because its impossible to agree to a common gound... but at a minimum it should be respected by both sides that the other side exists.

I'm a conservative... and men wearing women's clothes dosen't fit in with the traditional values that I am comfortable with. It doesn't make the OP any less of a human being in my eyes... its just not something I'm comfortable with. I would hope that people on the left could respect that as well... without damning me as a 'bigot'.  Cowboys shouldn't drive Volkswagens, Football players shouldn't belong to knitting clubs, and Men shouldn't wear high heels.

Along those lines, I'm an avid outdoorsman and hunter. I kill animals as a hobby, there are a lot of people (probable many here) that 'could' look down on me for doing so...and I can respect that...but I would hope that those people don't think any less of me as a person. 

Its just the way the world works... we can't always expect to be politically correct all the time and see eye to eye.


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 17, 2010)

Arch said:


> Well its lucky for some of you guys that the OP has a sense of humour or some comments here would earn infractions.
> Carry on... but i don't want to see any more insults, if you don't like this idea DON'T post in this thread and move along.



The OP opened the door by ASKING US A QUESTION in the thread title.



Boomn4x4 said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore, why can't a straight man wear clothing designed primarily for women?
> ...


I would thank this 10 times if I could.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 17, 2010)

peanut170 said:


> Cause by your avatar pic it looks like you have great sense of style.


 


There is a difference between trying to have some fun and being downright cruel. Personal attacks can be cruel, unfortunately people suffer other's indignities...


A simply philosophy

_"To each his own"_


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you rocked the whole damn outfit.  As a matter of fact had I been there and see you in person it probably would have been hard not to stop and say so.  Confidence (and no, not arrogance) is f*cking sexy on anyone.

And the picture is lovable.  I love the b/w and I love that your face is "hidden".  I think it looks very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> The OP opened the door by ASKING US A QUESTION in the thread title.



... and tell me what your response was suppose to do other than be rude and upset people?.. actually don't just have an infraction instead.

Also read the rules about arguing with mods, thanks.


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore, why can't a straight man wear clothing designed primarily for women?
> ...



You are bordering on contradiction..... 'Its not that they can't.... its that the shouldn't'...
'I kill animals as a hobby, there are a lot of people (probable many here) that 'could' look down on me for doing so...and I can respect that...but I would hope that those people don't think any less of me as a person'....

Make sure you stay respectful here please... and remember this is not an american forum, its worldwide.


----------



## itf (Sep 17, 2010)

if you shaved and got a wig, i doubt anyone could tell you're a guy.


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 17, 2010)

Arch said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > The OP opened the door by ASKING US A QUESTION in the thread title.
> ...


Let me spell it out for you, all-knowing mod:  The question was "Who said guys can't wear heels?"

My response "Gross" indicates two things.  1. I say that guys can't wear heels. (That is an implicit response to his question)
2. I think that it is gross.

I wrote you a short PM but I will post it here for everyone to read.

There is a "rule" that you can't argue with the mods?

Does this forum practice fascism? 

Are the mods better than everyone else?

If the mods are wrong, they are not to be corrected?

You use this "rule" to avoid being proven wrong and embarrassing yourself.

Hilarious.

:thumbup:


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Arch said:


> You are bordering on contradiction.....


...says the moderator with a copyrighted image as his avatar.... of a half naked baby ... with this sites initials spelled across his butt.... which says "My photos are not okay to edit"  :lmao:



Arch said:


> Make sure you stay respectful here please...


 
Whatever you say. :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...



I think a lot of people will be happy that i am about to press the ban button, good day.


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> Arch said:
> 
> 
> > You are bordering on contradiction.....
> ...



I hope your joking, you seem to have a sense of humour so i will let that fly.


----------



## Kansasdude (Sep 17, 2010)

I just don't like the platform soles on stiletto heels, as I think it ruins the sleek look.  If you want to go with chunky soles then go with chunky heels as well...   And perhaps fugly was too harsh, I just don't find them particularly attractive. 



loveDSLR said:


> To you they're fugly, to me they're cute. Looks like us gurlz have different taste in shoes...


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

.... I got this one for you Arch :thumbup:



Polyphony said:


> I wrote you a short PM but I will post it here for everyone to read.
> 
> There is a "rule" that you can't argue with the mods? Aparently, yes
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

lol fair played sir.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 17, 2010)

So by correcting, is that like a factual correction? Because if Arch says the sky is brown am I allowed to tell him he smoke too much ganja upon waking this morning, or to I have to keep on letting him think that the sky is brown.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 17, 2010)

Arch said:


> I think a lot of people will be happy that i am about to press the ban button, good day.


 For he's a jolly good fellow
 For he's a jolly good fellow
 For he's a jolly good felloh-oh-oh-OH
Which nobody can deny.

Hip, hip hoorah


----------



## Arch (Sep 17, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> So by correcting, is that like a factual correction? Because if Arch says the sky is brown am I allowed to tell him he smoke too much ganja upon waking this morning, or to I have to keep on letting him think that the sky is brown.



Well that depends on if you can actually show that i am wrong, unfortunalty our dear friend Polyphony failed because i wasn't ever 'in the wrong', i asked for people not to be rude... not to not answer the question.

wait, the sky isn't brown?... hmmm must be a bad batch


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 17, 2010)

x


----------



## loveDSLR (Sep 17, 2010)

x


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Sep 17, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> And I suppose men aren't supposed to cry, either.


Correct, with the exeception of:
Their wedding day
The birth of children
The death of an immediate family member (or dog)
When they get kicked in the balls.
When someone bumps into you and spills your beer after 'last call'



loveDSLR said:


> I certainly didn't think it would get someone banned nor did I want that to happen, so I feel bad about that


There is definalty no crying when someone gets banned on a forum, even if you were the OP.



loveDSLR said:


> But who's to say that such guidelines are right or to be followed?


There is no "right" or "wrong"... its diverstiy and diversity should be appreciated, no matter which side you are on.  If it wasn't for you guys in heels, us Yosemeity Sam's would be running rampart... and we all know that probably wouldn't end well.



loveDSLR said:


> Maybe society as a whole, but that doesn't mean it's "right." Hence why it's call "traditional values," something I'm not a fond of -- but can get problematic if it gets in the way.


 As can liberalism...



loveDSLR said:


> Anyway, as I mentioned earlier we're entitled to our own opinions.


 we certainly are.


----------



## LokiZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> UUilliam said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore, why can't a straight man wear clothing designed primarily for women?
> ...



You had my attention at the avid outdoorsman.   I have ran into many that just don't that type of lifestyle either.  Send out props to another fellow hunter gatherer. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansasdude (Sep 18, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Kansasdude said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like the platform soles on stiletto heels, as I think it ruins the sleek look. If you want to go with chunky soles then go with chunky heels as well... And perhaps fugly was too harsh, I just don't find them particularly attractive.
> ...



I think I know now why I commented on the appearance of the shoes rather than the photo itself.  The problem I'm having is that those shoes are working like an anchor for me, at least in B/W.  Once my eye moves to the shoes I forget that it's a guy in shoes but become fixated on how heavy they look compared to the person wearing them.   If the intent was to sell me the shoes, then perhaps you did a good job.  But if you want me to notice the entire model, then the heavy shoes become a distraction to my eyes.   So for that reason the photo doesn't really work for me.


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

I find the bulging veins in the heels a comical contrast.


----------

